# Cant raise humidity...



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 28, 2007)

Winter time is here... The air is so dry here right now... 

I had temp problems... I fixed those... Temps are 75% at the canopy... Now I have humidity problems..

The humity in my grow room is only 24%...

I tried putting a big dish of water in there to help raise it that didn't work...

I bought a humidifier from walmart...some kinda cool mist ..crap.. That didn't work... It put out no mist and didnt affect the humidity at all...

Anyone have any suggestion on how i can raise my himidity up a bit to maybe around 45%....

I'm stumped...

Peace,
B


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 28, 2007)

:bump: I have to give a bump of urgency due to my crinkly leaves....


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 29, 2007)

bump bump....help lol


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 29, 2007)

spray bottle and water...

Spray your plants like it would be raining outside.

guarantee, you high humidity for a couple of days depending on ventilation


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 29, 2007)

BTW:   you dont need consitant high humidity anyways.
Spray your plants down once/twice a week should be enough,

unless you are battling mites.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 30, 2007)

Like MrPuffAlot suggested, just mist your plants every so often.  Also, a  humidifier should work well.  I would get yours checked out or bring it back if it puts out no mist.  I know I have one and it puts tons of water into the air.

TGT


----------



## Blunted (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I just ran into the same problem as you with the cold weather. My humidity is around 30 percent and misting my plants only raises it to around 40 percent for around 45 min or less, not really constant or reliable.  You could also decrease air flow in the room to help humidity. My intake is directly from outside so i try  to run it sparingly and its not directly blowing on the plants, or maybe you have a fan that you could run less. IMO try these collective methods and if they don't work bite the bullet and run a humidifier, its not too expensive just dont go crazy with it, too much moisture in the grow room makes me nervous, as I dont have a cover for my bulb and my ballast are in the room. I know your set up is different then mine so I hope you can get some input from my point of view. Even with this being said I know a good bit of people who grew some excellent dank in low humidity, saying it wasn't a huge problem if the tempature was stable.


----------



## Blunted (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah I'm still not running a humidifier and trying those collective methods has put me at a stable 40 percent which im copesetic with.


----------

